# Merrick Sold To Purina -- Well Shhht!!



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm screwed. Literally, Toby is SCREWED. 

I have sworn up and down about Merrick since we found the brand because it does wonders for Toby and has been a LIFE SAVER. On Merrick we have had ONE vet visit - his annual! Prior to Merrick, we were in for various things every few months and at one point, every two weeks.... I cannot afford to go back to that, I have all 4 cats going in tomorrow - and then I really need to start putting back into the "vet fund" savings. 

I don't know if I should just switch him now while the product is more or less the same, or keep on it and hope they don't change anything and IF they do THEN switch... or... 

If we switch, I'm considering Acana or Wellness CORE - but for wellness I can only find 2 flavors, fish (which Toby isn't big on) or birds (which Toby can't have). 

HAAAALP :Cry:



Cost wise, I currently spend about $90/large bag (tax included) for Merrick. I can afford to go a little more, but I'd prefer to keep it the same or less. 

As many of you know, Toby has an extensive list of allergies.... and I am picky. 

Food MUST be Grain-Free, Gluten can also occasionally cause tummy upset with Toby due to GI tract damage, so preferably Gluten-Free as well. 

Toby cannot have: 
Chicken, Turkey, Duck.. other birds, Pork

He doesn't really like Venison, doesn't like fish. LOVES raw rabbit but has never had it in kibble-form. Has done best on beef health wise (to date).


Okay... I think that's all... Help!


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Well hearing this news just makes me wanna vomit and then cry lol.... Merrick of all companies. I never thought they would sell out.... Why why why why!!!!!


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

I would definitely start looking into a new food now while you can still use the Merrick in the process. You don't want to be frantically searching for a new food once Merrick changes.

I would give some recommendations but I have no idea what's available in Canada other than Champion foods lol. Which Acana is a great choice if it would work for you. Maybe you could look into their Singles line too. It's probably cheaper and is supposed to be for dogs with sensitivities and allergies.

Go! Is a Canadian brand right? I hear that's a good food but I've never looked much into it. Wellness Core is decent stuff too but I personally don't know much about the company as I haven't fed it in a few years.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe Solid Gold? They have a few formulas that sound like they meet your criteria: http://www.solidgoldpet.com/products/dog

Plus they've been around since the 70s and seem unlikely to sell out .


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

GO! uses chicken in a lot of their formula's - we've tried it in the past and even in formula's that looked fine, we found we'd read the ingredients list too quickly and there was trace amounts of chicken used and that would cause flare ups with Toby. 


Solid Gold is the name of a strip club here, hahahaha! I will look into it, but that just made me laugh a bit.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Natural Balance does a Bison and Sweet Potato. Maybe that would work okay? Don't know how you feel about NB, though...

But just because Merrick was bought out doesn't mean that everything will go downhill. If I were you, I would keep an eye on the ingredient list. If there are changes in that or if Toby starts to not do as well on the food, then you can look into other options. I just think about Zuke's and Natural Balance. They were bought out and nothing seems to have changed thus far with the quality or formulations of their products (for better or for worse), as far as I know.

Edit: Does Toby do well on legume-based foods? If so, you have a lot more options...seems more companies are moving in that direction.


----------



## Chiku (Dec 3, 2014)

Maybe check out Natures Instinct, they have a rabbit LID. The cat version is the only food I can feed my cat. I get it at Pet Smart. Hopefully the link works http://www.instinctpetfood.com/prod...e-limited-ingredient-kibble-dog-food-rabbit-0


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think the first thing everyone should definitely do is panic and assume they're going to change all the formulas.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

sassafras said:


> I think the first thing everyone should definitely do is panic and assume they're going to change all the formulas.


The only formula they need to change to screw us is the one Toby eats - i haven't switched or played with flavor since finding it because, finally, it was something that worked. Sorry if my panicking a little comes off as being unwarranted.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Chiku said:


> Maybe check out Natures Instinct, they have a rabbit LID. The cat version is the only food I can feed my cat. I get it at Pet Smart. Hopefully the link works *http://www.instinctpetfood.com/prod...mited-ingredient-kibble-dog-food-rabbit-0[/B]*


*

I like how that one looks on paper! Hmm...

@Pawsaddict - I'm not sure how he would do on a legume-based food. It would be trial and error.

In the past he has tried and eventually had issues with:
Purina Puppy Chow
Authority/Authority Grain Free
Blue Wilderness
Simply Nourish
GO!
Natures Variety, Venison recipe

And then I think that's when we found Merrick...*


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I had my allergy girl on the Nature's Instinct Rabbit, she did great on it. She also can't have anything with wings like your guy so you are probably covered on that aspect, unless she is less sensitive on a whole


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Update: Went to Global Pet Foods today and picked up Acana Ranchlands - now to see how he does on it.......


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> Solid Gold is the name of a strip club here, hahahaha! I will look into it.


The club?





.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Jackson can be sensitive, probably not as much as Toby, BUT he does REALLY well on Acana Singles line, duck specifically.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Sunak said:


> The club?


Possibly  Hahahahaha!!



Jacksons Mom said:


> Jackson can be sensitive, probably not as much as Toby, BUT he does REALLY well on Acana Singles line, duck specifically.


Thanks! If Ranchlands doesn't work out I will check out what they have in their singles line.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I actually feed/have fed Purina in the past just fine but it's just a bummer that they may very likely change the formula on the one food Hank can eat well. I guess we will just wait and see. It's taken forever to find a food that works!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> I actually feed/have fed Purina in the past just fine but it's just a bummer that they may very likely change the formula on the one food Hank can eat well. I guess we will just wait and see. It's taken forever to find a food that works!


I hear you there! We went through so many brands before finding Merrick... I'd rather make the switch now than struggle again if/when the formula changes.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

Personally I would buy a bunch of large bags before anything changes and then take my time slowly trying new foods until you find something that works.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Update: 

Day 3 of our switch to Acana - So far, so good! I was expecting some extremely soft poops because along with the switch in food - my neighbor gave Toby a biscuit that contained one or more allergen..  Anyway, he has held fairly steady with his normal poop texture - color is a little 'off' but I'm not concerned about that, and aside from some softness at the end (expected), so far the switch is going quite well! 

On day 7 I will likely bring up the amount of Acana that we are feeding mixed into his food.  This is already looking fairly promising!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Zilla said:


> Well hearing this news just makes me wanna vomit and then cry lol.... Merrick of all companies. I never thought they would sell out.... Why why why why!!!!!


I know and I loved it that their plant was literally driving distance from me  I dont feed that now, I feed earthborn, but that is getting a tad pricy for us, so I think I am going to switch to Victor, which is made around the same area as Merrick is / was .

I was anxious to try their new backcountry line, too ... it sucks   so much sad!


----------



## kitigonkukoo (Oct 29, 2015)

BostonBullMama said:


> I'm screwed. Literally, Toby is SCREWED.
> 
> I have sworn up and down about Merrick since we found the brand because it does wonders for Toby and has been a LIFE SAVER. On Merrick we have had ONE vet visit - his annual! Prior to Merrick, we were in for various things every few months and at one point, every two weeks.... I cannot afford to go back to that, I have all 4 cats going in tomorrow - and then I really need to start putting back into the "vet fund" savings.
> 
> ...



I messaged you too on this since I had to jump through the dozen hoops to sign up to this board so I could reply to this post… but I truly can relate to the burden of trying to find a food that won’t hurt your dog and something the pup actually will eat.  I wanted to share here too in case it helps anyone else. 

Try Zignature. 

It’s a limited ingredient formula that has no grain, potato, gluten, or chicken- including egg. The price is comparable to Merrick, at least at our local Woof Gang Bakery it is. 
Our last foster was allergic to the world- and I mean, 3 inch hives, chewed feet, raw and bleeding ears, red belly- kind of allergic to everything. This worked for her! They even have a Kangaroo formula for those dogs who really need something completely different than the standard ingredient and protein sources we find in dog food here. 

http://www.zignature.com/


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Natural balance lid whateverflavor. They have a beef one


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Natural balance is a little heavy on the potatoes for me.


----------

